# Hello From Dorset Uk. . .



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi there, this is my second post here, the first one seems to have mysteriously vanished!!

Anyway, this heralds my return to the Mouse fancy ( hopefully) after a thirty year break!. As a result, I'm a little rusty, but I'm looking forward to learning a lot on here, and with a bit of luck, acquiring foundation stock to re-launch my venture into the Fancy.

There are no varieties I dislike, but I am particularly fond of patterned Mice, Dutch, variegated, Broken, Tris etc. I am hoping to source stock in the near future, and would be grateful for any contacts/ pointers.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

shame you just missed the Real London show last weekend in Bracknell, would have been nice to meet you.There's a show coming up in Peterborough and one Worcester ish way. There's a fancier Bristol way with Dutch, champagne tan and I think self-blue.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hiya and welcome! That's some break, I can't imagine going that long without :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Are you former NMC?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Are you former NMC?


----------



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

No, much to my regret, but plan on being imminently.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah, we'll be glad to have you! The marked section is a bit sparse these days so competition is wide open there.


----------



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks. I am now a member of the NMC! all I need to do now is find some Mice!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Great to have you, maybe look up Brian Emmett when you get your members stuff, he has dutch.He's Swindon way, Hermatige I think.Cup secretary Sarah of Blackthorn stud also has dutch, good ones but she is in the Midlands.


----------



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

Thankyou!


----------



## BGobble (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm new too! Nice to meet ya


----------



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

NMC welcome pack arrived today! Time for some in-depth research!


----------

